# Rebluing, any recommendations?



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got a 60's model A5 Light 12 and a BPR 22 mag. I'm wanting (thinking about) to get reblued. I'm not as much into collector value as much as I just like a sweet looking gun and will be shooting these as opposed to sitting in a safe. Can any of you guys recommend a quality gunsmith?


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 2, 2018)

It is pretty easy to do it yourself, I made a tutorial a few years ago on arfcom on how to hot blue at home using stuff from walmart.

Here is the link to it, I wouldn't mind helping out on it if you want to knock it out on a weekend.

https://www.ar15.com/forums/general...1--a-home-hot-blue-tutorial/5-1942150/&page=1


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark Pardon at Greener Fields in Foley, AL.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ceracote it.....


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I did the Ceracote about 10 yrs. ago and its still looks good. And its so easy.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Cerakote it and forget it. Call Scott, https://www.facebook.com/guardiancustomcoating/ tell him Rudy sent ya.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw an ad for a re-blue guy at the range on Quintette Rd. Today. Didn’t get the number but if you call them I’m sure they would give you the contact info.


----------



## ed the archer (Aug 2, 2018)

*blueing*

I have used wonder blue for many years, I did a rem. 700 a year ago turned out perfect, you can do a search and learn about the product also on you tube. the kit will come with all the stuff you need except a small tourch


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cerakote it. Once I have my M70 rebarrel from the .270 to a 338-06 I'm having mine cerakoted. Heck I even think there is a cerakote option that looks just like bluing.


----------

